# Secondary Audio INPUT



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I am sure I will find very little support for this idea, but I'm gonna post it anyway.

It would be nice if TiVo had a secondary audio input that would record audio to one of the SAP channels. Most likely the only time I would use this is for football and basketball games. There are many times that I would rather listen to the radio broadcast instead of the tv commentators. <cough>Dick Vitale<cough> It would be nice if the option were available to run a cable from my radio to the secondary audio input. TiVo would record from that input all the time and just put it in a location that can only be accessed by turning on SAP.

I don't know. I think it would be pretty sweet.


----------

